# 1903 Harley Davidson Museum Milwaukee, WI



## stingrayjoe (Jan 1, 2022)

Visited this museum in 2017 and it was absolutely astounding! Sorry my camera was not the best and my photos do no justice. The displays are excellent!  Be sure to hit this one if you are in the area.


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## nick tures (Jan 1, 2022)

very cool !


----------



## Dra (Jun 22, 2022)

😎


----------



## ogre (Jun 23, 2022)

I visited the museum in July 2016 and they had a bicycle display as part of the "Drag Racing: America's Fast Time" exhibit.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2022)

Great stuff


----------

